# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A është normale ti propozoje femra nje mashkullit ?

## иεѕsu

*A është normale ti propozoje femra nje mashkullit ?*

----------


## Elonesaa

*Paj  sot  eshte gjeja  me  e zakonshme  qe  ndodh...kjo  na ka  ardhur  me modernitetin  europian....dhe  te  gjitheve  u  duket  normalee...
Une  per  vete  se  shoh  si  te  till...asnjhere  sdo  isha  une  ajooo  qe beje  propozimin  tek  nje ,mashkulll........

Mashkullit  i  takon ta  bej hapin  e pare............*

----------


## broken_smile

s'e kam te qarte per c'lloj propozimi flitet te kjo tema...

----------


## иεѕsu

> s'e kam te qarte per c'lloj propozimi flitet te kjo tema...


*Propozim lidhjeje ose martese 
*

----------


## broken_smile

> *Propozim lidhjeje ose martese 
> *


po nese dy persona ndiejne njesoj per nj-tj, vjen natyrshem qe duan te rrine bashke... s'jane aspak te nevojshme keto lloj propozimesh...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Toffee

> *A është normale ti propozoje femra nje mashkullit ?*


Hidhu n3ssu, mos bej e turpshmen  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Varet nga situata dhe personat. Nuk shoh asgje te keqe.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Jo moj a je n'veti ti s'ban me nenvlersu veten femra kshtu. Ku po mbetet krenaria femres pastaj ?

----------


## mia@

> Jo moj a je n'veti ti s'ban me nenvlersu veten femra kshtu. Ku po mbetet krenaria femres pastaj ?


Per cfare krenarie e ke fjalen? Perkundrazi i vleresoj me shume femrat qe jane aq te guximshme, jo ato qe vuajne tere jeten, e mbajne brenda tyre, se nuk kane guxim t'ja shprehin atij qe duan dashurine. Ju meshkujt e keni mire. Ke pelqeni e propozoni. Te pakten e hiqni merakun.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## inez

Normat jane shume relative, ndryshojne ne varesi te periudhes, shoqerise, vendit. Ajo qe dikur nuk ka qene normale, tani konsiderohet normale apo anasjelltas, ndaj dhe kjo pyetje eshte shume iracionale dhe personale. 
Une preferoj variantin klasik, ku eshte mashkulli ai qe propozon, por mendoj qe ska asgje anormale nese propozon edhe femra e para.

----------

Izadora (16-09-2013)

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Per cfare krenarie e ke fjalen? Perkundrazi i vleresoj me shume femrat qe jane aq te guximshme, jo ato qe vuajne tere jeten, e mbajne brenda tyre, se nuk kane guxim t'ja shprehin atij qe duan dashurine. Ju meshkujt e keni mire. Ke pelqeni e propozoni. Te pakten e hiqni merakun.



Krenarine e te qenurit femer de  :ngerdheshje:  .  
Psh une kam pak veti feministe eshte ka mpelqen njana e nuk ja tham po e pres mos helbet po ma thot e para haha  :perqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Pse, cili ligj thote qe nuk qenka normale te shprehet ndjenja?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Per cfare krenarie e ke fjalen? Perkundrazi i vleresoj me shume femrat qe jane aq te guximshme, jo ato qe vuajne tere jeten, e mbajne brenda tyre, se nuk kane guxim t'ja shprehin atij qe duan dashurine. Ju meshkujt e keni mire. Ke pelqeni e propozoni. Te pakten e hiqni merakun.


 hahaha 

per vete nuk e propozava burrin por nese burrin e kisha shume te turpshem ku i dihet mund ta beja vet hapin e pare lol

----------


## mitjuk

Kur mashkulli eshte qorr e shurdh ,qe as nuk shef as nuk kupton,sigurisht ajo femer qe ka debules per tate Tip Masshkulli,ajo e friksuar qe do i ikun dore ky **** mashkulli ,femra detyrohet ti propozoje,ksaj i thon qe ai mashkull ose nuk ja ka iden se çeshte Dashuria ose ka frik nga propozimi agagagagaga
.Zoti e ka fal mashkullin me fol ne kyt rast e jo femnen.

----------


## loneeagle

Jo nuk eshte normale per mendimin tim, por ka ndodhur edhe vazhdon te ndodhe. Disa e konsiderojne normale edhe nuk e kan problem qe po shkojne kunder tradicionales.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

pse jo lone?

a po barazohen femrat me meshkujt?

problemi eshte mos te propozon noj gej, aty si te besh... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Formula normale eshte qe mashkulli e ben hapin i pari , e ben propozimin per nje lidhje.
Por ka meshkuj qe duhet me prit deri sa me te dal thinjat , keshtuqe femres se gjore nuk i ngel gje tjeter pervecse te propozoj e para lol 


ps.Une e kuptoja qe ai me donte , por na thoshte keshtu qe ja thashe une e para (pallati 176 )  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> pse jo lone?
> 
> a po barazohen femrat me meshkujt?
> 
> problemi eshte mos te propozon noj gej, aty si te besh...


Nuk e di por per raste te tilla mendoj me mire te mbetem tradicionale. Nuk me duket si dicka per barazi, nejse si t'iu behet me mire rendesi ka qe dashuria te jete e paster. Sa per ciftet e te njejtit seks nuk di cfare te them, zoti ti gjykoj sepse edhe per kete preferoj tradicionalen, martesa edhe lidhja romantike ka qene edhe te mbetet midis nje burri & nje grua.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

lone,

kohet kane ndryshuar shume.

po ne kohen tone ka qene ne barcalete.

i thote njera shoqes,

sa tr.ap ai komshiu yt, ka 6 muj, qe po e pres te me propozoj per here te trete qe ti pranoj dhe spo me vjen me  :i ngrysur:

----------


## zANë

Edhe une jam me tradicionalen e dikurshme,as nuk i paragjykoj ato qe propozojn,thjesht vet nuk do ta beja,le qe nuk do me binte fare ne sy nje mashkull qe se ka ate guxmin,lol

----------

